# paint booth



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I am in a bit of a jam, anyone have quick plans for a quick and nasty paint booth? Last year it never got that cold ehere except a few days, this year the cold seems to have settled in my garage and I can not get any painting done right now. ( I know it will just orange peel). Any ideas how I can get these 4-5 paint jobs sprayed without my wife cutting my slots up because of the smell? lol..



Thanks in advance.

Coach


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Give her $50 to go shopping with and paint them while she is gone.

'doba


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Take a look at this article: http://www.zizolfo.com/models/booth.html



Perfect...Thanks. I turned the heater on out there this morning and sprayed off 5 new bodies and did a bit of work on some of the other projects I have going. but this woill work great for the rest of the spraying and I am pretty sure I can find it all in the garage right now.. Going diggin!...


Dave


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Thnaks*



AfxToo said:


> Take a look at this article: http://www.zizolfo.com/models/booth.html


Great link! I need one of these myself...
Thanks...
Scott


----------

